# Fehlernde IDEA-Features in Eclipse



## Sym (19. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

beruflich arbeite ich zur Zeit mit IntelliJ IDEA, bin aber eigentlich Eclipse-Nutzer.

Nun vermisse ich bei Eclipse ein paar Features, die ich bei IDEA lieben gelernt habe.

1.) Inplace find and replace. Hier geht kein Popup auf, sondern die Eingabefelder sind in die UI integriert
2.) Debug-Inspector. Die Möglichkeit während des Debuggens Anweisungen auszuführen ist sehr elegant in IDEA gelöst

Kennt jemand Plugins für Eclipse, die ein ähnliches Verhalten aufweisen?

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Tomate_Salat (19. Dez 2012)

1) ist mir nicht ganz klar was du meinst
2) Geht bei Eclipse auch. Window->Show View->Other.... dort nach "Display" suchen und diesen View auswählen.


----------



## Ullenboom (19. Dez 2012)

Es gibt statt "Inplace find and replace" nur Strg+J für eine inkrementelle Suche, aber die ersetzt nicht.


----------



## Landei (19. Dez 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Nimm einfach IDEA. Eclipse war mal Spitze, aber seit es hauptsächlich "Plattform" sein soll, ist es keine anständige IDE mehr.

Der Trend ist jedenfalls eindeutig: Das ist die beliebteste Java IDE 2012


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Dez 2012)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Ganz ehrlich: Nimm einfach IDEA. Eclipse war mal Spitze, aber seit es hauptsächlich "Plattform" sein soll, ist es keine anständige IDE mehr.
> 
> Der Trend ist jedenfalls eindeutig: Das ist die beliebteste Java IDE 2012



Der Trend zeigt hauptsächlich, dass IDEA deutlich zulegt und Netbeans deutlich abbaut. Der "Verlust" von Eclipse ist ja relativ gering, vor allem muss man das auch relativieren. 2009 waren es noch 2141 Teilnehmer, 2012 nur 1478 Teilnehmer.


----------



## Akeshihiro (20. Dez 2012)

Es ist doch vollkommen egal, welche IDE bei irgendwelchen Umfragen auf welchen Platz gevoted wird. Wichtig ist nur eines: man muss mit einer IDE vernünftig arbeiten können und da hat jeder ein völlig anderes Empfinden und auch völlig andere Anforderungen an eine IDE.


----------



## Landei (20. Dez 2012)

Natürlich ist die Umfrage alles andere als repräsentativ, aber der Trend ist schon recht deutlich.


----------



## Sym (20. Dez 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> 1) ist mir nicht ganz klar was du meinst
> 2) Geht bei Eclipse auch. Window->Show View->Other.... dort nach "Display" suchen und diesen View auswählen.


Danke.


Ullenboom hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt statt "Inplace find and replace" nur Strg+J für eine inkrementelle Suche, aber die ersetzt nicht.


Danke, das ist schon einmal eine Verbesserung, wenn auch nicht so dolle wie in IDEA.


Landei hat gesagt.:


> Ganz ehrlich: Nimm einfach IDEA. Eclipse war mal Spitze, aber seit es hauptsächlich "Plattform" sein soll, ist es keine anständige IDE mehr.
> 
> Der Trend ist jedenfalls eindeutig: Das ist die beliebteste Java IDE 2012


Für mich als Privatmensch liegt der Kostenpunkt bei 180 Euro + 90 im Jahr, wenn man die neuste Version jedes Jahr haben möchte.

Da muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass Eclipse bis auf die vermissten Features echt Bombe ist. Und die 4.3 M3 ist auch nicht mehr so langsam...


----------



## Landei (20. Dez 2012)

Mir reicht bisher die Community Edition. Ansonsten kannst du das Ding in den nächsten 20 oder so Stunden für 47€ kaufen, falls JetBrains endlich seine Server in Griff bekommt.

IntelliJ IDEA :: Licensing and Upgrade


----------



## Tomate_Salat (20. Dez 2012)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> falls JetBrains endlich seine Server in Griff bekommt.



Jaja, der liebe Weltuntergang ... und die Server von JetBrains scheinen schonmal voraus zu gehen  *scnr*


----------

